# Beating Hyatt's ROFR?



## LisaH (May 23, 2008)

For those of you who have successfully closed a Hyatt resale week recently at a good price, could you PM me and let me know how you did it? 
I'm trying to buy a Diamond week for $19K, and I don't want it to be grabbed by Hyatt!


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 24, 2008)

LisaH said:


> For those of you who have successfully closed a Hyatt resale week recently at a good price, could you PM me and let me know how you did it?
> I'm trying to buy a Diamond week for $19K, and I don't want it to be grabbed by Hyatt!



Lisa - Check your inbox.

-TJ


----------



## Lingber (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi, I would also really appreciate this information. Thanks!


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 4, 2008)

at 19k for 2200 is a nice price.   Where are you buying ?  Week?   All this is a factor!

C85


----------



## Lingber (Sep 4, 2008)

I would like to buy Hyatt High Sierra Lodge. The asking prices for 2000pts for a platinum summer week seem to be around 25K to even 30K. I saw a diamond week (52)at Pinon Pointe asking the same 25k. Is it better to purchase High Sierra because I know the week is one I might use or just go for the most points and count on trading? Your opinion is apprciated!


----------



## Carmel85 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lingber said:


> I would like to buy Hyatt High Sierra Lodge. The asking prices for 2000pts for a platinum summer week seem to be around 25K to even 30K. I saw a diamond week (52)at Pinon Pointe asking the same 25k. Is it better to purchase High Sierra because I know the week is one I might use or just go for the most points and count on trading? Your opinion is apprciated!




Hyatt Tahoe is EXCELLENT and with the new elected board today you can count on great HOA Board.

Summer weeks in Tahoe go for more because they just do supple and demand and Summer is great in tahoe 77-88 degrees and only 60 units that Hyatt charges $785 per night in the summer if you are not a owner and they rent then all the time (SOLD OUT SUMMER). Great deal for Hyatt and the owners of the resort like 65k in surplus that they HOA got from the rental.

C85


----------

